# How do you get rid of finger makrs on aluminium?



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, I got lots of marks where I've held my case etc...and I'm wondering how to get rid of em. They don't look nice.  Thanks

-Casheti


----------



## Chewy (Oct 28, 2006)

windex and a towel, oh aluminium you should be able to rub em off with a cloth or a micro fiber cloth, and some huffing on it.


----------



## wtf8269 (Oct 28, 2006)

Windex isn't good for aluminum. Can't remember why but I just wouldn't recomend doing it. Rubbing alcohol and a paper towel works great.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll wait for a few more opinions. Don't wanna ruin my new baby!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

warm damp soapy soft cloth should do the trick, just remember to dry after wiping


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

Or else?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

even aluminium rusts


----------



## Chewy (Oct 28, 2006)

you could end up with watermarks, remember damp not soaked warm water,


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay  Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 28, 2006)

what kind of aluminum do you have? brushed? mirror finish? lacquered? anodized?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 28, 2006)

Did you become a man and mover your old PC to a new case??


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks kind of like it has loads of lines. Brushed?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm cleaning it up first. This is my PC stripped down, so I can remove all the stuff. yesterday I spent last night figuring out which cables connect to where. I'm doing it next weekend, when I have time.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 28, 2006)

'mothers' mag and aluminum polish


----------



## technicks (Oct 28, 2006)

Casheti said:


> I'm cleaning it up first. This is my PC stripped down, so I can remove all the stuff. yesterday I spent last night figuring out which cables connect to where. I'm doing it next weekend, when I have time.


----------



## technicks (Oct 28, 2006)

This is my old HP case. I cut it up.
Removed the extra hd tray and some other crap.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

That's freakin' sweet! What did you cut it with? And where in the hell is the hard drive now?


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 28, 2006)

Casheti said:


> That's freakin' sweet! What did you cut it with? And where in the hell is the hard drive now?



it looks like its against the back of the case (that looks like a dual fan hd cooler to me).


----------



## technicks (Oct 28, 2006)

Casheti said:


> That's freakin' sweet! What did you cut it with? And where in the hell is the hard drive now?



That's right the hd is at the back of the case.
When you look at your case you'll see that most things are popped together.
If you drill them out, then you can remove the tray and some other things.

Oh yeah for cutting just use a small saw blade.


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

So you're trying to tell me his hard drive is inside that thing with the 2 fans on it?


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

Yeah, I see what you mean


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice comp Casheti! Seriously, major upgrades. I bet it looks great.


----------



## wtf8269 (Oct 28, 2006)

technicks said:


>


Is that a mirror in the bottom of the case, or did you just spend a LOT of time polishing?


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 28, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Nice comp Casheti! Seriously, major upgrades. I bet it looks great.



im pretty sure thats Technicks comp, not Casheti's. The first pic was Casheti's.



wtf8269 said:


> Is that a mirror in the bottom of the case, or did you just spend a LOT of time polishing?



yeah he put a mirror on the bottom. that would take a freakload of time polishing that


----------



## technicks (Oct 28, 2006)

It's my old comp. This is my new one. Not finished. Has to be painted.
But didn't had the time to do it.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/377


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh...I thought it was Casheti's.

But why does it say Cooler Master Wave Master as his case in his Sys. Specs?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 28, 2006)

coz he got the wavemaster,but his sister wont let him change the case on his own pc coz she has work on it.


----------



## strick94u (Oct 28, 2006)

Belt sander and hydrocolric acid should do the trick: 
Disclaimer: This was a joke anyone dumb enough to use a belt sander and hydrocloric acid should not be allowed near a computer.



go to automotive store get some 3m tape glue remover or acroslove it is also used to remove oil from primered surfaces and will not harm aluminum


----------



## Casheti (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks all. I think my sister will let me do it next weekend


----------



## ktr (Oct 30, 2006)

just get some car wax, rub it in, wait to it gets hazy, and buff it off...

wax on...wax off...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 30, 2006)

Pee over it. Peeing actually disinfects anything, I bet it cleans things too.

And perhaps that monitor cleaning spray thing works. I used to spray it on anything and it worked quite well. It was made by something called niceday. Something like this


----------



## Casheti (Oct 30, 2006)

So many different opinions, which is the safest, and which is guaranteed to work?


----------



## Carcenomy (Oct 30, 2006)

I say use the mag cleaner or rubbing alcohol. I'm an engineer, trust me - I used to work with heavy gauge aluminium for a living.

And as for the comment about using belt sanders and acid near a computer... sometimes you just need to get that savage. What's wrong with attacking a stripped aluminium case with aluminium brightener?


----------



## devinXkillyou (Oct 30, 2006)

Casheti said:


> So many different opinions, which is the safest, and which is guaranteed to work?



im gonna have to go with the urine thing. thats sounds the most practical.


----------



## EnglishLion (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll join the car wax/polish club myself.  'Mer' car wax cleans and buffs every surface I've ever come across perfectly.

But...  whatever you use, test it on a small out of sight section first!


----------



## Casheti (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll see how well the warm soapy water goes  After that, if it doesn't work, THEN comes the wax.


----------

